# I got a box



## wyosasquatch (Sep 3, 2014)

Guess what is in it. It is sort of slingshot related.










Sasq.


----------



## Urban Fisher (Aug 13, 2014)

Man I have no idea...but now I am curious...


----------



## flippinfool (Aug 22, 2014)

Bandsaw?


----------



## wyosasquatch (Sep 3, 2014)

flippinfool said:


> Bandsaw?


It is a tool but not a bandsaw...

Sasq


----------



## flippinfool (Aug 22, 2014)

I will venture to say it's a press!


----------



## wyosasquatch (Sep 3, 2014)

flippinfool said:


> I will venture to say it's a press!


Colder.

Sasq


----------



## BROOKS (May 22, 2014)

Laser cutter.


----------



## wyosasquatch (Sep 3, 2014)

BROOKS said:


> Laser cutter.


Much warmer.

Sasq.


----------



## Mr23779 (Oct 30, 2014)

CNC water jet cutter???


----------



## JonM (Aug 17, 2013)

3D printer?


----------



## devils son in law (Sep 2, 2014)

Your wish list from Pocket Predator? :neener:


----------



## Urban Fisher (Aug 13, 2014)

If it is a CNC machine...man I am jealous!!!

Maybe he ordered a master slingshot man and Bill Hays or Nathan Masters is in there....


----------



## Tentacle Toast (Jan 17, 2013)

...that's what SHE said...


----------



## wyosasquatch (Sep 3, 2014)

JonM said:


> 3D printer?





Mr23779 said:


> CNC water jet cutter???





Urban Fisher said:


> If it is a CNC machine...man I am jealous!!!
> 
> Maybe he ordered a master slingshot man and Bill Hays or Nathan Masters is in there....


Close enough.

It is indeed a CNC router.

The only downside at this time is that the control box was damaged in shipping and I am waiting for the new one to get here.

Sasq.


----------



## Urban Fisher (Aug 13, 2014)

Ok...then I am officallly VERY jealous!!!

Your a lucky man!!!


----------



## Grandpa Pete (May 2, 2013)

Make a catch box out of the crate.


----------



## wyosasquatch (Sep 3, 2014)

The white box on the desk is the control box that went south on me. The new one should be here tomorrow so now I can get to cracking on some projects.

I have a plan for it to pay for itself within the year (hopefully). I am hoping to take off on making all sorts of items.

My wife has been pushing me to get one for 4 years now and I have resisted because of the cost. I am in it now and hoping to open a new branch on my business.

Sasq.


----------



## Greavous (Sep 29, 2013)

something I too want more than most things I dont have. Im a pretty good 3d cad pilot as well so being able to actually make the intricate things a project needs makes your opportunities almost endless


----------



## Susi (Mar 3, 2013)

Hum, I thought my shop was fairly complete. NOT now. Nice going, eager to see some projects especially SSs and blanks you've routed out. Rout out a thick blank, say 1/2 inch thick, rout it curved on one side. Rout another one. Epoxe the two together for a 1 inch thick blank. Ergo it and vola...a super thick comfy shooter. Would it rout linen or cotton or any cloth micarta? Glass cloth fiber composits however would quickly dull the bit...stick to non mineral materials. Dare I ask how much this gem cost?


----------



## wll (Oct 4, 2014)

wyosasquatch said:


> The white box on the desk is the control box that went south on me. The new one should be here tomorrow so now I can get to cracking on some projects.
> 
> I have a plan for it to pay for itself within the year (hopefully). I am hoping to take off on making all sorts of items.
> 
> ...


What make of CNC Router is it ? Will it work on 1/4 aluminum ? or better yet can you cut precision washers in 1.4 thick rubber and have them look nice ?

wll


----------



## wyosasquatch (Sep 3, 2014)

Susi said:


> Hum, I thought my shop was fairly complete. NOT now. Nice going, eager to see some projects especially SSs and blanks you've routed out. Rout out a thick blank, say 1/2 inch thick, rout it curved on one side. Rout another one. Epoxe the two together for a 1 inch thick blank. Ergo it and vola...a super thick comfy shooter. Would it rout linen or cotton or any cloth micarta? Glass cloth fiber composits however would quickly dull the bit...stick to non mineral materials. Dare I ask how much this gem cost?





wll said:


> wyosasquatch said:
> 
> 
> > It set me back close to $5000 but it will be worth it in the end. I don't know about the glass fiber composites. It can etch glass and is supposed to be able to cut aluminum.
> ...


I don't know about 1/4 aluminum. I know I can do plastics and I have thought about the rubber washers. The only thing holding me back right now is the control box.

Forgot to say: it is a Probotix Asteroid (probotix.com) and it has a 37" x25" x5" cut envelope. I am planning to extend the y-axis to a 50" cut when I am needing the bigger setup. I am looking to make signs and that would allow a 3 foot by 4 foot sign to be cut.

Sasq.


----------



## Susi (Mar 3, 2013)

Is it 2D or 3D?


----------



## wyosasquatch (Sep 3, 2014)

Susi said:


> Is it 2D or 3D?


I can cut up to 5" thick in 3D. Actually it is more of a 2.5D because I can't do undercuts without a rotation axis. This is another thing I would like to add at some point soon.

Sasq.


----------



## bigron (Nov 29, 2012)

what kind of business are you in?if you don't mind me asking


----------



## wyosasquatch (Sep 3, 2014)

bigron said:


> what kind of business are you in?if you don't mind me asking


No problem.

I have a small construction/remodeling company. I am aiming to get into more of a custom furniture and custom building business. I liketo work with wood and get artistic with my stuff. The general construction trade does not lend itself to artistic design. I have been doing roofing, concrete, drywall, framing, asphalt repair etc.

I am hoping to go in a different direction because I am realizing that as I age (ungracefully I might add), that my body is revolting more and more to the punishment I have given it. I am wanting to get into another side of life that requires less brawn and more brain. I am trying to get into it before it is a necessity so that I have the long term goal in mind.

With this setup, I can still build furniture but add custom touches and flair that is not available through other makers. I can also get into sign making either wood or acrylic. I am also dreaming and thinking of exploring gun stock making and checkering.

Really this is opening up some possibilities that I never had explored before. I am planning to have a niche market.

Sasq.


----------



## Urban Fisher (Aug 13, 2014)

Do you want to adopt a 40 something year old son? Grandkids come with the deal! 

Did I mention...I want a CNC router!


----------



## Tag (Jun 11, 2014)

Enjoy your new equipment. Looking forward to seeing some of your projects


----------

